# thunderbird 3 und lightning

## michael_w

Hi,

da scheints ein Problem zu geben. Siehe auch hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-818127-highlight-thunderbird.html

Seit heute hab ich TB 3.0.3 installiert (nicht das -bin). Das Lightning Plugin lässt sich dann nicht installieren, was lässt sich da machen, ausser dem Autor des Plugins Bescheid geben?

----------

## Necoro

Thunderbird 3 hat ein "lightning" useflag. Das einfach mal setzen ... denn hat man das Plugin automatisch dabei  :Smile: 

----------

## michael_w

Okay, mit dem flag hab ich den Kalender wieder. Dumm nur, das ich dann das gleiche Problem habe wie in dem von mir weiter oben erwähnten Thread. Ich kann weder neue Termine anlegen noch alte bearbeiten, die sich öffnenden Einzeltermine "hängen" sich auf und nicht mehr schließbar.

----------

## michael_w

Mittlerweile kann ich Termine anlegen und bearbeiten. Es lag an einem verdeckten Login bei einem externen Kalender. Fehlt jetzt nur noch der Kalender auch in deutsch (ich kann aber auch mit englisch leben, als Sprache ist aber Deutsch eingestellt) und das passende Funambol-Plugin.

----------

## michael_w

So nach langem hin und her rüste ich wieder um auf TB2*. Solange Funambol nicht funktioniert kann ich auf TB3 verzichten.

Einzig das Problem, die Kalenderdaten sind hin bzw. corrupt. Frage, in welcher Datei genau stecken die Kalenderdaten?

----------

## schachti

Hat jemand den per emerge mitinstallierten Lightning inzwischen dazu überreden können, mit deutscher Lokalisierung zu funktionieren? Ist das ggf. einen Bug Report wert (denn immerhin wird die Einstellung von LINGUAS nicht respektiert)?

----------

## Haubentaucher

Gibt es in Sachen deutscher Lokalisierung inzwischen Neuigkeiten? Ich habe nämlich gerade dasselbe Problem.

----------

## Haubentaucher

Ist übrigens schon als Bug-Report, samt Workaround vorhanden (habe ich allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert): https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333945

----------

## user77

... bump...

Schon was neues? Bei mir hat sich mit Version 3.1.10 des Thunderbirds noch nichts 

mit der deutschen Lokalisierung im Lightning geändert...  :Sad: 

----------

## Haubentaucher

Ich habe testweise mal nach der deutschen Lokalisierung gesucht, habe aber nur das die Datei in der xpi gefunden, im Quellcode ist sie nicht vorhanden. Gibt es einen Ort, an dem man das einzeln herunterladen kann?

----------

